
One Laptop Per Child: Hackers Wanted - dpapathanasiou
http://seeksift.wordpress.com/2007/02/28/one-laptop-per-child-hackers-wanted/
======
danielha
There are some open tickets for the Sugar environment (OLPC's desktop
environment running on top Fedora). I admire their human interface approach,
as to make an introduction to computing more intuitive and natural. However,
even without prior experience with computers, I would think a child could
easily pick up a standard OS-interface. Anybody else have any thoughts on
that?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I wish I'd recorded the talk: the whole Sugar environment is done completely
differently from the OS conventions we're used to now.

Paraphrasing (and I may misquote him slightly), he said that using Sugar
doesn't involving starting up an application but rather with "what do I want
to do", and everything is built around that.

It's a powerful idea, one that has potential to transcend this project into
how we interact with future operating systems.

Also, the mesh networking idea (every laptop is a router, that can forward
packets even in suspend mode) has potential in how wireless networks of the
future will work.

------
dpapathanasiou
A terrific presentation, and great opportunities for Python hackers (there are
probably great hardware hacks, too, but I'm a software guy, primarily).

And don't let that talk about "all the action is in Cambridge or Silicon
Valley" get you down -- NYC has plenty of great things brewing!

~~~
create_account
Uh-ok, I hope pg doesn't hear that!

